# Garden time!



## Old Dummy (Apr 5, 2020)

So I planted some spinach today in my small garden, right off the front porch. Dang, that felt good to do something normal for a change.

And life goes on . . .


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 6, 2020)

Planted 3 raspberries plants yesterday.  So much stuff I wanted to buy for the yard at our new house, so little money to buy stuff with .  Oh well, there is always next year.  (Positive thinking )


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 7, 2020)

Thinking of planting onion sets.

I put  down some old newspapers , covered them with tarp .
Hope that  burns off the  grass & weeds.

Biggest problem will be the deer that visit us nightly.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2020)

We've been gardening today as well.. Weed spraying etc... not planting any border flowers this year, no point, and anyway the garden centres are all closed. ..so our potted annuals  are all we're making do with this year along with our laurel shrubs, forsythia, bay trees, Choisya  etc


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 7, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Thinking of planting onion sets.
> 
> I put  down some old newspapers , covered them with tarp .
> Hope that  burns off the  grass & weeds.
> ...


I’ve never done onions.  I thought there was a problem with worms with them.  Is this true?  What type of onions do you plant?


----------



## Judycat (Apr 7, 2020)

I have two 72 cell seed trays planted and sprouting. I have two more filled with mix. Probably will plant them today. Flowers mostly and maybe some tomato seeds. The other seeds I have can be planted directly to the garden after the ground gets warm enough.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 7, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> We've been gardening today as well.. Weed spraying etc... not planting any border flowers this year, no point, and anyway the garden centres are all closed. ..so our potted annuals  are all we're making do with this year along with our laurel shrubs, forsythia, bay trees, Choisya  etc


I don’t know about garden centers here, hadn’t thought to look.  I buy my plants mostly at Lowe’s. A few at Home Depot which is where we bought our bricks.  Husband has next week off so he’s supposed to do a small brick retaining wall along the back fence.

We always seem to buy a house that is lower than the house behind us.  But we will be able to build the small wall and put raspberries, blueberries, and blackberries in the space that is created. Next year we will have tons of fruit.  I also plant lots of tomatoes, I like to give them to my neighbors.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 7, 2020)

Judycat said:


> I have two 72 cell seed trays planted and sprouting. I have two more filled with mix. Probably will plant them today. Flowers mostly and maybe some tomato seeds. The other seeds I have can be planted directly to the garden after the ground gets warm enough.


Hopefully when he’s off next week, he creates an in ground garden as well.  After cutting the huge tree down, we need to level the yard.  We have plenty of ”saw dusk” to put into the dirt.  If only the house still didn’t need so many repairs which take so much money.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I don’t know about garden centers here, hadn’t thought to look.  I buy my plants mostly at Lowe’s. A few at Home Depot which is where we bought our bricks.  Husband has next week off so he’s supposed to do a small brick retaining wall along the back fence.
> 
> We always seem to buy a house that is lower than the house behind us.  But we will be able to build the small wall and put raspberries, blueberries, and blackberries in the space that is created. Next year we will have tons of fruit.  I also plant lots of tomatoes, I like to give them to my neighbors.


 I presume Lowes and Home depot are Big Box hardware style stores are they?... if they are , we don't have that option because they've closed all of ours during this epidemic...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 7, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I presume Lowes and Home depot are Big Box hardware style stores are they?... if they are , we don't have that option because they've closed all of ours during this epidemic...


They are large hardware stores that sell a variety of goods, they have been out of TP for weeks but not sure if they are considered a big box store like Costco, but I suppose it does not matter.  Both have large garden centers, but even the grocery stores here sell a limited amount of plants and garden supplies.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 7, 2020)

We have a local greenhouse business in town, but sadly, may not open, no life there at all. I really don't want to travel out of town for may flowers, i'll see. Have never had a year without flowers. At the farm, had around 60 half whiskey and wine barrels for flowers, and a big veggie garden and several apple trees, and cherry bushes, strawberries, raspberries, all this kept the birds happy. I have 7 half barrels in front and 7 in the back, might plant some lettuce, swiss chard, multiplier onions, radishes, beans, as long as can get some seed.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 7, 2020)

Black half barrels are what i put red annuals, type of a begonia, red flowers and red leaves. My happy place.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 8, 2020)

MickaC said:


> View attachment 98450View attachment 98451 Black half barrels are what i put red annuals, type of a begonia, red flowers and red leaves. My happy place.


Oh. the memory.  I had half barrels like those filled with flowers.  Couple years ago my leg gave out, I fell, hit my face on the edge of one, fell of the barrel, rolled down a small embankment, and face planted myself on my gravel yard.

Had to army crawl to my deck, pull myself up the stairs until I got high enough to stand, paramedics, hospital, xrays, tore my face open, and five doctors later I still have a scar.  Yup, lol, got rid of every one of those half barrels.  But flowers do look pretty in them.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 8, 2020)

With the garden centres being closed, we were having difficulty finding some vegetable seeds.  Yesterday we found a general clothing / hardware / food store in a nearby town that had a large selection of seeds so Mrs. L was happy.  Annoyingly, seeds, especially F1 Hybrid, are expensive here.

Weather forecast is good again today, so back into the garden and get some more digging / weeding done.


----------



## Lee (Apr 8, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> I put  down some old newspapers , covered them with tarp .
> Hope that  burns off the  grass & weeds.



Wonder how well that works, if it does let me know if anyone has tried it. 

I have to make a new garden, new place and dread the big job of removing sod. Making a raised bed is soooo much easier.

Waiting now for the "call before you dig man" to come out and say where it is safe to dig.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 8, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Planted 3 raspberries plants yesterday.  So much stuff I wanted to buy for the yard at our new house, so little money to buy stuff with .  Oh well, there is always next year.  (Positive thinking )


Sigh - I so looked forward to browsing the landscaping places, picking out a few new treasures for my flower beds...but, I intend today to - ahem - redirect the neighbor's raspberries into my yard.  They don't know they are there and the prickly branches are in my way when I mow (ouch!) ...but, the berries are delicious... I just need to train them a bit!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 8, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Thinking of planting onion sets.
> 
> I put  down some old newspapers , covered them with tarp .
> Hope that  burns off the  grass & weeds.
> ...


The newspaper and tarp will help, but you will still need to turn the soil a couple times.  I don't think the deer will bother the onions - I have wild onions throughout the back and the deer walk right past them to eat my daylilies down to 3" stubs.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 8, 2020)

Lee said:


> Wonder how well that works, if it does let me know if anyone has tried it.
> 
> I have to make a new garden, new place and dread the big job of removing sod. Making a raised bed is soooo much easier.
> 
> Waiting now for the "call before you dig man" to come out and say where it is safe to dig.


I don't know about Canada, but here (same thing - call before you dig) they told me that as long as I'm not digging down 3 feet, there is no problem.  I'm thinking that they will tell you something similar.  Gardening is so soothing - worth the effort, even if done in a pot!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> They are large hardware stores that sell a variety of goods, they have been out of TP for weeks but not sure if they are considered a big box store like Costco, but I suppose it does not matter.  Both have large garden centers, but even the grocery stores here sell a limited amount of plants and garden supplies.


 yes they sound exactly like our large hardware stores ( who aren't as big as costco either)...  they don't sell TP tho' ..but they do sell not only tools and wood, and paint, but they have garden centres attached where they sell  bulbs., plants, and general garden stuff like sheds,  paving, and fencing.. etc


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> With the garden centres being closed, we were having difficulty finding some vegetable seeds.  Yesterday we found a general clothing / hardware / food store in a nearby town that had a large selection of seeds so Mrs. L was happy.  Annoyingly, seeds, especially F1 Hybrid, are expensive here.


 Hopefully you'll get good results from those seeds, but many times these type of stores have held onto those packet seeds for a very long time, and they don't usually germinate..even tho' they're in date, we've found this to our cost..


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 8, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> yes they sound exactly like our large hardware stores ( who aren't as big as costco either)...  they don't sell TP tho' ..but they do sell not only tools and wood, and paint, but they have garden centres attached where they sell  bulbs., plants, and general garden stuff like sheds,  paving, and fencing.. etc


Well, they don’t sell TP anymore.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 8, 2020)

@Aneeda72    Wow...those half barrels weren't nice to you at all...Sounds like something i would do. No injuries caused by mine, is a wonder. I like the half barrels for the fact, being higher than off the ground, little easier on the back.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 8, 2020)

Sorry, what is TP. .


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 8, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Sorry, what is TP. .


Toilet paper


----------



## MickaC (Apr 8, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Toilet paper


Thanks. Silly me....not good on abbreviations.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 8, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Thanks. Silly me....not good on abbreviations.


I could never figure out what IMO meant, finally had to ask-in my opinion, , abbreviations are difficult, I agree.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 8, 2020)

MickaC said:


> @Aneeda72    Wow...those half barrels weren't nice to you at all...Sounds like something i would do. No injuries caused by mine, is a wonder. I like the half barrels for the fact, being higher than off the ground, little easier on the back.


Getting rid of them was an over reaction on my part as they were easy on the back.  But every time I look at my face, I am reminded of the accident.  Plus I developed skin cancer in about three places due to it.  Who knew a heavy blow could cause that?  Not me.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 8, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Getting rid of them was an over reaction on my part as they were easy on the back.  But every time I look at my face, I am reminded of the accident.  Plus I developed skin cancer in about three places due to it.  Who knew a heavy blow could cause that?  Not me.


OMG.....I would have never thought that either.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 8, 2020)

This year is looking much like last year....excessive rainfall has turned my garden into a quagmire.  It was mid-May, last year, before things dried out enough for me to till/plant the garden, and I suspect this year will be about the same.  
Oh well, it's just a hobby, and we grow far more than we can eat.  The kids, neighbors, and the senior center in town get most of it.  I just like to putter around outdoors.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 8, 2020)

Don M. said:


> This year is looking much like last year....excessive rainfall has turned my garden into a quagmire.  It was mid-May, last year, before things dried out enough for me to till/plant the garden, and I suspect this year will be about the same.
> Oh well, it's just a hobby, and we grow far more than we can eat.  The kids, neighbors, and the senior center in town get most of it.  I just like to putter around outdoors.


Same with me, give a lot of it away.  Due to my health I can’t garden much, husband doesn’t realize yet that he’s learning how.  . But he’s the one that wanted another house.  Can’t plant till June probably except stuff like berries.  Still getting smow.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 8, 2020)

Speaking of snow, what started to be a nice bright day, was going out to scout the things that are ready for my attention, ended an hour and a half ago, clouded up, wind switched to the north, temp dropped, snow flurries. Mother Nature is still not happy.


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 8, 2020)

Don M. said:


> This year is looking much like last year....excessive rainfall has turned my garden into a quagmire.  ...



Same here so I've got stuff in grow bags, pots and built in porch planters at my parents.  The upside to all the rain is that my diehard row crop farmer dad is finally going to try raised beds in his deer-fenced plot.  He's said for the last few years that he's too old to do a garden, but spring comes and he can't resist.  Then he wears himself out with a huge garden that fills two freezers and feeds about five other families for several months. 

So far in my containers I've got potatoes, lettuces, kale, onions, strawberries, herbs, and an assortment of peppers.  Have a small raised bed with cabbage and broccoli.  Everything is doing well except for early blight on my potatoes, but I hope I caught that quickly enough. 

@hollydolly  So glad you guys are feeling up to gardening!!!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 8, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Same here so I've got stuff in grow bags, pots and built in porch planters at my parents.  The upside to all the rain is that my diehard row crop farmer dad is finally going to try raised beds in his deer-fenced plot.  He's said for the last few years that he's too old to do a garden, but spring comes and he can't resist.  Then he wears himself out with a huge garden that fills two freezers and feeds about five other families for several months.
> 
> So far in my containers I've got potatoes, lettuces, kale, onions, strawberries, herbs, and an assortment of peppers.  Have a small raised bed with cabbage and broccoli.  Everything is doing well except for early blight on my potatoes, but I hope I caught that quickly enough.
> 
> @hollydolly  So glad you guys are feeling up to gardening!!!


So jealous


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 8, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> So jealous


I wish I lived close enough to share until y'all get warmer weather ...but then I'd have snow too...


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 10, 2020)

My onions are really taking off. It doesn't look it, but there are 151 onion plants in there.   I also have some garlic and radishes growing out doors. 
Meanwhile, the tomato plants (88 of them) are sitting in the windows and getting bigger.


----------



## Old Dummy (Apr 10, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> My onions are really taking off. It doesn't look it, but there are 151 onion plants in there.   I also have some garlic and radishes growing out doors.
> Meanwhile, the tomato plants (88 of them) are sitting in the windows and getting bigger.
> 
> View attachment 98750



Looks good! Being in Arkansas, you're way ahead of us weather-wise. 

I just snapped this of my garden today that was in my OP:


----------



## drifter (Apr 10, 2020)

My gardening days are over. I never was good at gardening. Really all I could count on raising was green onions.
So I trade at the grocery store with the best produce on display, generally speaking.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 10, 2020)

I planted the last two seed trays on Wednesday. Since the power was out for most of the day, there wasn't much else to do. 
After I was done with that I just walked around the house saying It's the Apocalypse to the cats.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 10, 2020)

Last week I put in some of the cold weather veggies,onions,lettuce,cabbage,parsley and this year I'm trying swiss chard. I've never eaten it but I do like spinach.
I've never had trouble with worms in my onions. I have to grow a lot because we harvest them young and eat them like scallions. I also need about 3 pounds that I freeze for Thanksgiving. My hubby has to have creamed onions and sometimes  around the holiday the fresh pearl onions are hard to find or very expensive. This way they are already halfway prepared.  
After years I have solved the deer problem by double fencing. The deer just don't want to jump a double fence. I have another fence straight down the middle of the garden for peas and cucumbers. or anything that climbs. That way they can't nibble the tops. 
Yesterday I transplanted most of my veggies I start indoors to their own pots. Next stop is the garden in a month or two. Last night it snowed in Jersey.
Photo shows my plants after transplanting and a few not quite ready to make the transition.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 10, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Last week I put in some of the cold weather veggies,onions,lettuce,cabbage,parsley and this year I'm trying swiss chard. I've never eaten it but I do like spinach.
> I've never had trouble with worms in my onions. I have to grow a lot because we harvest them young and eat them like scallions. I also need about 3 pounds that I freeze for Thanksgiving. My hubby has to have creamed onions and sometimes  around the holiday the fresh pearl onions are hard to find or very expensive. This way they are already halfway prepared.
> After years I have solved the deer problem by double fencing. The deer just don't want to jump a double fence. I have another fence straight down the middle of the garden for peas and cucumbers. or anything that climbs. That way they can't nibble the tops.
> Yesterday I transplanted most of my veggies I start indoors to their own pots. Next stop is the garden in a month or two. Last night it snowed in Jersey.
> Photo shows my plants after transplanting and a few not quite ready to make the transition.View attachment 98758


Very nice.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 10, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> Looks good! Being in Arkansas, you're way ahead of us weather-wise.
> 
> I just snapped this of my garden today that was in my OP:


It's the apocalypse.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 10, 2020)

Got the tiller out and we are ready to till up a second garden space.  Bought some flowers and boysenberries, then overweight old tired husband while on his way into the shed, trips on a well known root that he keeps saying he will dig out, and hasn’t.

Looses his balance, falls on the ramp into the shed, hits his knee on the way down, and face plants against the shed.  I should not laugh.  .  But I did.  He got a little bitty scrap on his forehead that I had to put a bandage on, all out of Mikey mouse, sorry.

Then because he is so heavy, he had to roll off the ramp, over to the side.  I brought a chair over, like a good wife, cause he wants to use a chair.  I tell him to pull himself up on the dog run, nope he wants a chair.  Alrighty then.

He gets a knee under him, pulls on the lawn chair, the chair leans over, his knee slips, yup, face plants himself over the chair into the dog run.  Ok, omg, so funny, .  He’s fine.  He will probably be sore tomorrow.  I bought him a Big Mac for lunch.  All better.

The joys of gardening.


----------



## Old Dummy (Apr 10, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Got the tiller out and we are ready to till up a second garden space.  Bought some flowers and boysenberries, then overweight old tired husband while on his way into the shed, trips on a well known root that he keeps saying he will dig out, and hasn’t.
> 
> Looses his balance, falls on the ramp into the shed, hits his knee on the way down, and face plants against the shed.  I should not laugh.  .  But I did.  He got a little bitty scrap on his forehead that I had to put a bandage on, all out of Mikey mouse, sorry.
> 
> ...



Glad he didn't get hurt!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 13, 2020)

Husband is fine, couple of bruises from the fall, but nothing else.  We bought three boysenberry plants, but where to put them?  Decided to use the 6x6x4 dog run that we got on ksl for 50 dollars and the puppies have outgrown.

Going to pull it over into the sun and plant the boysenberries inside it.  That way we’ve repurposed the dog run and not wasted $50, and have a place to tie up the plants and harvest fruit from both sides.  Also easy to put bird netting over and save the fruit.  

We bought the pups a 10x10x10 dog run-larger gate for us to get through, lol.  This run we will move by the shed once the ground is tilled, and gravel placed.  That way they will have shade in the very hot summers as this is a desert state.  We already have a tarp over the run.

The tomato garden is almost ready, but can’t plant tomatoes till late May probably.  Still very cold here.  Thinking about a strawberry garden as well.  I could plant those now.  I just don’t think I will be able to trust the fresh veggie supply because of the virus.  But I love gardens.  Husband will just have to follow directions.


----------



## Lee (Apr 13, 2020)

You cannot buy any vegetable seed here for love or money, displays are empty for the most part everywhere, except for things like rutabaga and parsnips and a few flower seeds.


----------



## old medic (Apr 13, 2020)

Done a bunch of tilling around the area... Tractor and 5 ft tiller makes friend in the spring... 
My charge is for fresh extra food later this year....
At the house.... 4 large raised beds planted with assorted goodies, a 25X100 with corn taters beans and peas..
Figs Grapes and pears budding out nice...
then the apple/peach orchard next door looking good... 
Hoping bee hives will get set up this year...


----------



## MickaC (Apr 15, 2020)

Looking for opinions.......Do you think it would be safe doing your usual purchases at greenhouses......everything is handled so much.....is it safe.....should a person pass this one up for this year.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 15, 2020)

I think it’s safe, I’m doing it, although I’m buying stuff at the large hardware stores which sell plants.  Bought 5 Easter Lilys yesterday, for sale for a 1, and 4 containers of tulips for a dollar.  They are all finished now, but will come up next year.

Also bought two roses, had to pay full price , but I want them in front of the side fence which is only 4 feet high as a security measure.  . Bought some seeds but to early for seeds since we still are frosty.  Anyway, garden is coming together.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 15, 2020)

Decided to take the roses back, they were expensive and putting the rhubarb in that space.  It will get huge.  Went back got the rest of the tulips they had for a 1.  They had blackberries and blueberries for 9 dollars a plant.  Bought three of each.

I really believe there will be shortages next year.  Planning ahead.  And while you can eat rose pedals, I think, I’d rather not.


----------



## old medic (Apr 15, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Looking for opinions.......Do you think it would be safe doing your usual purchases at greenhouses......everything is handled so much.....is it safe.....should a person pass this one up for this year.


Sure would be.... Green houses are open air and the plants aren't generally picked up and handled by everyone... just sit there and get watered.... If you must wear a mask... and wash your hands after handling stuff.
My biggest complaint this year is the local high school FFA is where we always get our plants. Cheap but good plants 
With them shut down the local Green Houses prices are gouging in my opinion....


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 15, 2020)

old medic said:


> Sure would be.... Green houses are open air and the plants aren't generally picked up and handled by everyone... just sit there and get watered.... If you must wear a mask... and wash your hands after handling stuff.
> My biggest complaint this year is the local high school FFA is where we always get our plants. Cheap but good plants
> With them shut down the local Green Houses prices are gouging in my opinion....


I don’t know if our garden centers are open, but after you handle any plants you would wash your hands anyway.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 16, 2020)

4.2 aftershock last night, 4.2 aftershock today, today so far rain, snow, hail, and now rain.  Put husband to work laying down peal and stick carpet inside.  If he falls through a crack in the earth, my garden won’t get planted.


----------



## Marlene (Apr 16, 2020)

I just got a nice present from one of my sons yesterday: a box of heritage flower seeds from Jefferson's Monticello.  We visited last year, and I was in love with the heritage flower beds at both Monticello and Mt. Vernon.  I bought some seeds while there last year and loved them.  So he just sent me a gift box of 10 packs of heritage seeds.  Can't wait until it is warm enough to plant them.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 22, 2020)

So a month ago husband bought a small dog run for the puppies, way to small, paid 50 bucks used.  Bought a new big one, but what to do with the small one.  Hmm, took it apart, pounded the fence poles into the ground, stretched the fencing between the posts.  

Now I have a garden fence to keep the dogs out of the garden.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 3, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I don’t know if our garden centers are open, but after you handle any plants you would wash your hands anyway.


Our garden centers are open, they are stuffed with people.  Will try a weekday.


----------



## Don M. (May 3, 2020)

We finally had a few dry days earlier this week, so I was able to till my garden and plow all the weeds under.  However, the next day the rains came back, and more coming this week....so, per normal, it will probably be Mid-May before I get things planted.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 5, 2020)

I was able to buy 9 roses, usually 19.98 for 5 dollars a piece, already on clearance.  Dusty miller, 2.98 for a six pack, got three six packs for .25 cents.  Other roses 9 bucks usually 16.  2 hanging basket 5 normally 20 and 2 others 3.  7 irises 3 dollars a piece usually 8 and these can be split into a great many flowers.

Now to get it all planted,


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 6, 2020)

Got the dill planted between the tomato plants.  Suppose to cut down on the tomato worms.  Seemed to work last year.  Out working in the garden, nice day but a little hot.  Got to get my husband going to work, he just got up, lol, must be nice.  I can never sleep.


----------

